# ACT used for anxiety



## tikobird (Feb 26, 2008)

Has anyone had ACT ...Acceptance and Commitment Therapy for trauma or anxiety? How well has it worked for you? I'm currently getting EMDR


----------



## hanginginhere_ramen (Aug 24, 2018)

i haven't tried it but i dont see how it couldn't help. also i thought emdr doesnt work when youre depersonalized/disassociated? something about not being able to properly bring up the traumatic events.


----------



## tikobird (Feb 26, 2008)

time2wakeup said:


> Yeah that's what I thought too. How can we process memories while we're dissociated?


Your memories are always there. You might be thinking of EMDR. ACT doesn't have much to do with memories. Maybe you should look it up. Google it and find out what it is. I'll try to find a link to place here. Here's one

https://positivepsychologyprogram.com/act-acceptance-and-commitment-therapy/

This one is better and thorough. https://www.goodtherapy.org/learn-about-therapy/types/acceptance-commitment-therapy


----------



## ReconnectedInDC (Jan 2, 2019)

I did quite a bit of ACT in residential treatment and intensive outpatient. I think it's incredibly helpful for anxiety and DP/DR. You really cannot talk your way out of DP/DR, you need to get out and live life, and ACT is all about getting out of your head and the endless swirl of thoughts. I highly recommend it. There are also some good workbooks on Amazon, although I found it was really useful to have a therapist keeping me accountable. Not sure I could have just done ACT on my own. Good luck!


----------

